# Worst Dealer wash i have seen on other halfs car



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all I just had to share these pictures from today I'm disgusted the car was taken in for a window creaking problem car is 6 months old has done close to 12000 miles.

Now you might think me being a detailer I would of said don't wash the car other half dropped the car off and I was meant to pick it up but due to a job coming in xee had to pick it up well just seen it and well you will see why I am shocked as the car was only washed yesterday and was looking great.

This was how the car looked on Wednesday after testing the new Farecla G3 Detox shampoo



As you can see pretty swirl free there were some but very fine but looking very good for mileage and the quick washes it gets it between my normal work.


This is how the dealer left it 24 hours later.





Now looking at the mud on bottom it looks like they took it for a drive after the wash and well it did have 19 miles extra on the clock which it should not have needed.






Nice boot mark on passanger side that was not there before.


The worst part for me hard to picture at this time of night but lets say the car is now covered


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

thats just a joke i'd make them pay for it to be fixed.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm quite shocked. Enough said.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

that's absolutely shocking, hope something comes out of it. free service maybe or similar.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

:doublesho

That is shocking. Surely someone with half a brain cell would have seen the car didn't actually need cleaning ??

To come out looking worse than it went in, well...words fail me. As for the extra 19 miles, I would bring that up out of principle. A creaking window doesn't require a 19 mile test drive


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shocking, bill them a full correction and for the 19miles they done. Speak to ChuckH he succesfully fought the dealer and won!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The test drive is justified imho, the window in question might have needed to settle and need movement to creak/prove the repairs. The wash is a disgrace though, did you specify not to wash the car?? If you didn't I don't think you'll get anywhere.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

This forum makes me laugh sometimes... 

I put on something about my fiat 500 being an ex bsm learner car without being told, and got flamed to death for it saying i should have done research etc...

Feel your pain mate but its not the end of the world...


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, I wouldn't be happy at all with that mate.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The test drive is justified imho, the window in question might have needed to settle and need movement to creak/prove the repairs. The wash is a disgrace though, did you specify not to wash the car?? If you didn't I don't think you'll get anywhere.


No my other half took the car in but as it was looking imaculate to be fair she didnt even think to ask them not to wash the car my fault really but the point is even if they did wash it then you would expect it at least to come back CLEAN.

All they did was put some silcone spray on the seals and they changed the wiper blades so 19 miles little excessive oh and mpg was reading 51.8 picked it up now reading 47.0 misses was not happy about that as had been keeping it above 50mpg for last 2 months lol

wish i had done the jobs myself now but well other half wanted it doing by bmw for warrenty purpose

cant even get free service as thats already in with car to be honest i dont want them touching it but on plus side least i can spend some time on it now as at least i will see big difference :thumb:

At least this is a reminder for people to ask dealers not to wash their cars of course not all dealers are the same.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I could of understood if it "looked" clean but it's covered in dirt and them windows are shocking. Speak to the service manager, I'm sure even he wouldn't be impressed with that.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

essex ford had my car for a week and put 112 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i found dog fur and a bouncy ball in the car as well........... i dont own a dog!! ******S, I spoke to the md and have 3 years worth of free servicing but wont be using it because there ****..... rant over lol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

cant believe how bad that is! you expect swirls and water marks but them windows are terrible


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

rsblue said:


> essex ford had my car for a week and put 112 miles on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i found dog fur and a bouncy ball in the car as well........... i dont own a dog!! ******S, I spoke to the md and have 3 years worth of free servicing but wont be using it because there ****..... rant over lol


wow i think that would make me swear too


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> wow i think that would make me swear too


I'd have had a proper fit if that happened to me, had a dealer put 100 miles on a car of mine once, threw a wobbly in service reception and got a free service and mot.
In your case though were the windows whistling or passing air on the move?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would explode if they did that to my car.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I'd have had a proper fit if that happened to me, had a dealer put 100 miles on a car of mine once, threw a wobbly in service reception and got a free service and mot.
> In your case though were the windows whistling or passing air on the move?


Nope all 4 windows started creaking about 3 days ago not as such rattling like a mix of the both did a search on internet and seems to happened to a few of them X5 as well they use I'm guessing silicone type spray on the seals and to be fair that has worked for the moment just wish I had done it myself lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

That's quite bad mate although 'normal' at _most_ dealers.

Looks like after they had test drove it, they wiped it over with a damp chamios.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

19 miles for a test drive - that's taking the p155 BIG TIME.

Look at the state of it - I'd threaten them with a complaint direct to BMW UK.

Who the eff do these people think they are?


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Once heard of people writing down the milage on a postit note and sticking on one of the dials, makes them know you are aware of the milage when dropped off.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That has to be one of the worst dealer wash's I've seen in over 20 years in the trade. Regardless of wether you asked them to not wash it - they should not have let it come out like that. When a car comes to us - it gets a pre-wash spray, wash(admitedely machine wash) dried. wheels get cleaned, tyres shined and dash wipe and hoovered out - even if only in for a bulb!! - from suposedly a premium dealer thats an absolute joke.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

on another plus note its 9.40 and brought work home with me as customer wants wheels sealed to be picked up first thing in morning.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is pi55 poor service :wall:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cleaning issue is standard from any dealer = ****e

19 miles put on the clock, i would flip tbh, im a technician for Renault, short test is 1.5miles and a maximum test is 4.7miles and thats take a good 10-15minutes to do.

19 miles, thats disgusting.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

i think an official complaint to BMW would shake them a little.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I would have a good moan and then tell them what you do never know you may get some work out of it.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

My local BMW dealer crashed my car last time I took it to them 

A long time ago, I had a car in for repair at Fords and the courtesy car they gave me turned out to be a customers car.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The worse thing I ever come across is my mate put his Subaru in a garage for repair on thursday. We then went out Saturday night and saw this Subaru flying round and round town which looked similar to his,it stopped at traffic lights near us and it was his registration. My mate ran over and pulled the driver out the car and it was the 20yr old son of the garage owner. As if that wasnt bad enough the guy took them to court and lost. Unbelievable.

Really feel for you mate, I had things like this happen so made friends with a garage owner who understand how we all love and look after our cars


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

My mum bought a brand new Renault Megane a few years back in South Africa. We had an aftermarket tracker fitted. Current location and speed of car could be viewed on computer. 

Took the car for 3 month quality and safety service, left it overnight. Thought we'd have a look at the tracker while it was in. We did, and it was doing 110mph on the motorway. 

Saved all the data to make an official complaint. Few hours later logged back on, and all the G readings were off the scale. They'd written it off. 

My dads new Volvo S80 was used by a service manager to take his girlfriend to the coast when it went in for a suspension creak. Also busted with a tracker. 

Dreading my cars first service next week, I've already told them I've taken a days leave and will be watching them do the service. Shouldn't need to go to these lengths though. 

Sorry for hijack.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> 19 miles little excessive oh and mpg was reading 51.8 picked it up now reading 47.0 misses was not happy about that as had been keeping it above 50mpg for last 2 months lol


Lol, Mine has just been into our local Ford dealership for a fault (which hasn't been repaired) Funnily enough my MPG has gone down to around that figure from about 51. Mine has never dropped below 50 with my driving, so its been flogged

As for the wash matey, i had my concerns when mine went in even though mine was pretty clean. I did put a request on for no wash and printed the signs off and stuck them all round the car... Admittedly for that been a main dealer wash i think i would have thrown they keys back at them and then told them to compensate me for the appauling state of it!!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> The worse thing I ever come across is my mate put his Subaru in a garage for repair on thursday. We then went out Saturday night and saw this Subaru flying round and round town which looked similar to his,it stopped at traffic lights near us and it was his registration. My mate ran over and pulled the driver out the car and it was the 20yr old son of the garage owner. As if that wasnt bad enough the guy took them to court and lost. Unbelievable.
> 
> Really feel for you mate, I had things like this happen so made friends with a garage owner who understand how we all love and look after our cars


When I took my old subaru in for a clutch, I took boost controller off and ran actuator pressure, and unpluged the speedo to put it in limp mode for fear of them taking it and ragging the crap out of it. It's disgusting how people treat customers cars, seen it regularly working at ford.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I know of a guy who worked at BMW, taking a customers BMW M3 sideways out of a T-Junction and got caught by the customer who was walking back to collect his car.

It's such a shame that people worry so much about their car going in for a service, but at the same time who can blame them with stories like these.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> This forum makes me laugh sometimes...
> 
> I put on something about my fiat 500 being an ex bsm learner car without being told, and got flamed to death for it saying i should have done research etc...
> 
> Feel your pain mate but its not the end of the world...


Agreed that it's not the end of the world. It did not need washing and they've used a dirty rag. I would have a word but unless there is damage I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it. If they've damaged it once you've rewashed then I'd be down there sharpish.

As the the 19 mile test drive. That is a joke.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a disgrace !

Definately been using a manky chamois


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

This is why I never go to the main dealers and always use an independent garage that me and the rest of my family are well known at. My uncle's BMW Z4 once came back from the stealers with a damaged alloy, rather warn tires, a load of *** ends in the ash tray and an extra 100 miles on it, it turned out someone had basically gone out joy riding in it. the dealer didn't really care and he's never been back to them since.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Not a very good wash, but surely it must have got dusty/dirty which is I guess why they washed it?

Does it really look that bad from a couple feet away? Maybe the guy who washed it did his best but is just one of the millions who say 'black cars are hard to clean'?

Two sides to a story and all that :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I know someone who worked at Honda, he told me about when an NSX came in and they all took it in turns to thrash it up and down the road.

He got the sack from there when he was test driving an S2000. There was still damp patches on the road and as he slammed it into 2nd lost the back end, and totalled it outside a school at 3:15. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

That's absolutely inexcusable. Even if the car "needed" a wash, it should have finished up... you know... clean and stuff(!).

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> Not a very good wash, but surely it must have got dusty/dirty which is I guess why they washed it?
> 
> Does it really look that bad from a couple feet away? Maybe the guy who washed it did his best but is just one of the millions who say 'black cars are hard to clean'?
> 
> Two sides to a story and all that :lol:





Tricky Red said:


> Agreed that it's not the end of the world. It did not need washing and they've used a dirty rag. I would have a word but unless there is damage I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it. If they've damaged it once you've rewashed then I'd be down there sharpish.
> 
> As the the 19 mile test drive. That is a joke.


Ok let's get some perspective here the car was washed hovered etc 16 hours before it went it to bmw the car was drove 1 mile back to our house from the unit then 1 half miles from house to bmw trust me it was still clean wheels had not even had time to get dirty.

No it's not the end of the world by all means but it has caused me more work my time to sort it out there is mud on floor in drivers side and little on seat there is boot mark on sill have to see when I have cleaned it of if any damage.

The driver's side as you get in now has 3 marks looks like they will have scratched the plastic there were only very minor swirls to the car and I mean minor now even through the dirt that is now on the car smear marks etc they are very very noticeable so will be even worse when fully cleaned the windows well to me they went in clean and now soon as sun shines on them its distracting and well some could class it as safety issue.

Remember bmw is meant to be a premium brand and its a 30 grand car people use this forum because they like their car clean or interested in how to clean their car the right way my local 5 pound car wash would have done a better job and without the mud and run marks all over the place didn't go in looking like that and should not come out like that there might be two sides to every story but pictures show there is no excuse on this one.

But as i said at least on a plus note i can have a play with the new megs da system and see a worthwhile improvement now:thumb:
always good to try and make the best out of every situation


----------



## YTVXR (Sep 23, 2009)

Shocking yet unsurprising at the same time.

I had the same with a Type R and it went back 3 times to to correct the scuffs (needed a respray, no idea what they had done).

Astra VXR a mate range me to say he was following me why arent i stopping ............ dealer was out for a blast as id had a bit of work done it wasnt standard.

Furious.

Only take the RS to one garage now as i can trust them.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Read all of this and it's safe to say I'm so glad I've got a crappy little metro !


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like they combined the test drive (after window repair) with dropping another client back home. Amazing


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I read two opposing views on this,,,
1. It is a disgrace and should not be allowed
2. it's not the end of the world etc etc


My view is that this sort of behaviour is truly in-excusable we pay top dollar-good money to Main Dealers for a respectful level of service.
Using your car as a taxi, thrashing it and trashing the paint is just not on no time no way. 

To those who think it isn't the end of the world, I would suggest they have not been on the receiving end of such actions directly and watched their car, their pride and joy, being abused or had to correct some damage done by a testosterone charge nugget in a boiler suit.

Not on not fair.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would complain definately about the road test mileage. If the fault was present when stationary then there is no need for a road test at all. If the noise was there when moving then something like 5 miles is acceptable or maybe 10 one 5 mile trip to asses noise fix it then another 5 to confirm fault is fixed.

As for the cleaning of the car most main dealers don't employ the cleaning staff direct they just sublet out to a company who probably works out the cheapest per car for them. And these companies don't make money on service washes they make more money doing the sales cars applying over priced products like Supagard and such like.

I would definately contact the highest manager on site to say how disatisfied you are with the work carried out. I doubt the washing will bring about any result they will probably offer you a free wash to make it up! As for the mileage you might get some freebies. 

And as for complaining to BMW UK as someone has suggested I doubt they will be interested to be honest. It's not like it's a fault due to the product it's just down to the dealer itself who are merely a franchise!


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> I read two opposing views on this,,,
> 1. It is a disgrace and should not be allowed
> 2. it's not the end of the world etc etc
> 
> ...


I work in a garage for a main dealer and i am definately not a "testosterone charged nugget in a boiler suit" I take pride in my work and make sure anything I do to a car it leaves as it came in except for the faults fixed or the service carried out.


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> ...I will be going back tomorrow to complain.....


i would have done this immediately ! did you get the car back in the dark
or why have you taken it right home without complaining ?
was your companys name on the order sheet which was the valeter pushing to doing its best. 
....so many questions...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

planktom said:


> i would have done this immediately ! did you get the car back in the dark
> or why have you taken it right home without complaining ?
> was your companys name on the order sheet which was the valeter pushing to doing its best.
> ....so many questions...


My other half picked the car up it's her car she is not the type to complain I'm afraid nope nothing to do with my company and I didn't see the car till I got home around 6ish to late by then.

I didn't think this thread would have so much interest the paint I can fix not a problem just my time is a pain fixing that is money lost for myself. The scratched plastic they will be replacing. I was just shocked at the windows boot marks millage just the overall condition that the car was given back in to how it went it the window noise could have been heard on a 100 yard drive yes that bad but it's a lesson learnt when it goes in for its service they will not be washing it I have dealt with a few dealers and this is one of the worst washes I have seen around my area yet from a premium company.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

19 miles! i'd be fuming! check your back tyres for signs of abuse, if some little muppet has been ragging it for half an hour or so, then the signs will be there. also may explain why they 'washed' it.. it may have gotten quite dusty during the 'test drive' and they tried to hide the evidence


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to read this Lee.
Give me a buzz later m8. Just heading off for tea. :lol: And let me know how you got on today.

On an other note get some fuel in her and head north and we can get it ***** and span once more. 
P.s bring your machine as I ain't doing all the work.
Gordon.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

That really is shocking mate....hope you get it sorted


On a lighter note though, like you say you will get a chance to play with the megs DA mf system now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, that really is scary isn't it? and the reason I hate putting my motor in anywhere for anything done. I hope you get some sort of satisfaction from them as that is disgraceful at any level, let alone a supposed prestige main dealership:doublesho

Great attitude you have shown though and certainly have the skills to show them just how it should be done :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I do hope most people reading this thread realise the companies dealer's use are not much more great than the ones you get in supermarkert carparks! And once again are only contracted by the dealership so therefore the dealership won't take much responsibilty of the poor workmanship they do besides try to offer you a free wash to make it up!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:lol: Factory issue dude. Thats a good service wash you got there in comparison to some ive seen. Complaining will result in them either offering to valet or machine polish it so personally, I would rather waste precious oxygen on other things than ranting at some non understanding receptionist at the dealership.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> :lol: Factory issue dude. Thats a good service wash you got there in comparison to some ive seen. Complaining will result in them either offering to valet or machine polish it so personally, I would rather waste precious oxygen on other things than ranting at some non understanding receptionist at the dealership.


My thoughts excatly not even had chance to take car back and will just sort it all myself when i get chance i didnt expect the post to get so much interest i think i was just annoyed when i saw it that night compared to how it went it but will get sorted just need to get boxster finished today Stype another RCZ etc etc so might be couple of weeks before i can get round to doing it thats the only down part.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

The only point I would make is that if folk like us who care about our cars dont complain then the standard of 'cleaning' carried out by these people will remain as bad as it is.
If it was a back street 'greasy rag' type garage I would be upset but might just understand it but for a 'prestige marque' dealership is it completely unacceptable.
I would seriously doubt any other work they do.
I know it has been said that the cleaning is contracted out but what are a firm like BMW doing using such poor contractors.
At least let the manager know. He might be blissfully unaware and being robbed blind by the supposed cleaner. 
I would not just leave it without at least registering your displeasure.
Ming the Explainer
PS
I had some damage repaired to my 350z and other than remove the dust from the repair i told them not to clean my car as I wanted to do it. They were neither surprised nor upset and happily left me the paintwork.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ming said:


> The only point I would make is that if folk like us who care about our cars dont complain then the standard of 'cleaning' carried out by these people will remain as bad as it is.
> If it was a back street 'greasy rag' type garage I would be upset but might just understand it but for a 'prestige marque' dealership is it completely unacceptable.
> I would seriously doubt any other work they do.
> I know it has been said that the cleaning is contracted out but what are a firm like BMW doing using such poor contractors.
> ...


Unfortunately Ming, BMW ( well S***ers anyway ) Have possibly the worst finishing on cars ive dealt with to date. I deal with a vehicle sourcing specialist and he buys from them. Im always called in to prep the car correctly prior to delivery. The state of some new X5's and even M3's is damn poor. Nowt about the prestige marque now tbh, its all about the savings.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

should of got a toyota, dealer always done a swell job on a yaris we had previously, granted only a quick wash and wipe, guess that had a valeter that cared.

pride in your job is something you expect regardless of the brand/industry

myself i'd report them to bmw uk, to the franchise head office, and to the top chap in the dealership.

but i'm an awkward bugger and if i could afford a 30k i'd expect it to be treated like one, i mean thats a deposit on a house! its not like its a rusty old e36 saloon 

personaly i'd make them suffer. and i'd want them to fill the tank as a gesture of goodwill, maybe a bigger discount on parts/servicing if you're going to have future bmw's.

i know you can fix it yourself, but why should you? You paid them to do work not cause you it, 

kind of glad i only go to the dealership for parts really


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't fault my local Jag dealer.

I took my nice clean Jag in for some work, took the service guy outside to show him something when I bird decided to take a massive dump on my bonnet. The chap ran inside, 5 mins later a chap turned up from the bodyshop, cleaned off the bird do-do then used his rotary to polish up the bonnet.

Now that's service:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Stezz said:


> Can't fault my local Jag dealer.
> 
> I took my nice clean Jag in for some work, took the service guy outside to show him something when I bird decided to take a massive dump on my bonnet. The chap ran inside, 5 mins later a chap turned up from the bodyshop, cleaned off the bird do-do then used his rotary to polish up the bonnet.
> 
> Now that's service:thumb:


The guy I learnt all my paint work and polishing from was an old school painter who worked for jag many years ago. The guy was in his 50s-60s and he was one hell of a painter. He could turn an awesome job around, no matter what he used, He was a prime example of the old saying a bad work man always blames his tools. While we was having the booth rebuilt he did a few jobs in the open, and they would still turn out amazing. And nothing left the garage unless it was perfect. He nerly beat the **** out of me once for trying to use his spray gun on my old rover we was repainting.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Just get straight on to BMW Bracknell, it's there hq. Skip the dealership!! Had some problems in the past with BMW, Bracknell sorted it out!!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Unfortunately Ming, BMW ( well S***ers anyway ) Have possibly the worst finishing on cars ive dealt with to date. I deal with a vehicle sourcing specialist and he buys from them. Im always called in to prep the car correctly prior to delivery. The state of some new X5's and even M3's is damn poor. Nowt about the prestige marque now tbh, its all about the savings.


I am glad they make you work mate
but
Surely someone who is employed to clean something and actually makes it dirtier should be sacked on the spot and replaced with someone who knows what they are doing.
Do you think BMW UK just dont care or do they not realise what their franchises are doing?
Ming the Genuinely curious


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

PS
I showed Mrs Ming the before and after photo's and even she, who would have happily taken her car to the £5 car wash if it was not for me eductaing her, shook her head and said it was disgusting.
They be better of getting a bunch of these foreign chappies and chapesses to stand outside and wash every thing that comes in and out.
Each service/repair bill should come with a 'Beau Technique' card saying BMW mucked it up but we know a man who can fix it!!:thumb:
Ming the businessman


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bottom line is they as do majority of dealers are always looking at figures / stats etc and where they can save a few ££'s. Valeting is always one at the top of the save and skimp list. My main background was contract valeting beforehand and ive run a sizeable operation plus had and did run my own business with a number of staff working under me. savings where ever possible is the norm. As for the standard of Lee's BMW, well, its had a service spit and wipe. TFR, sponge it down and leather it off. More than likely in direct sunlight by the state of the streaks / smears on the glass.


----------

